# How to Mount Drives in Suse 11



## Ecko (Jun 27, 2008)

We'll I just intalled Suse 11 on my new C2D E6400 3GB/800FSB 320GB/WD & it worked like charm but the problem is that since I installed it from WinXp & then desiable few drives to be mounted (since they carried installation files) now I'm unable to see many of my drives 

So I want them to be mounted so I can see them again
Plz help 

Also if someone can tell how to edit enteries in GRUb as I've got 2 windows enteries due to my old WInXp there


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 27, 2008)

Please do the following:
1) Open YaST
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/6982/su1tp2.th.png

2) Click on System->Partitioner, and click yes for the warning (do read it though)
*img187.imageshack.us/img187/9938/su2ld8.th.png *img145.imageshack.us/img145/4554/su3qg7.th.png

3) Press the PrintScreen key on your keyboard and save the image you get.
It will look like this
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/5331/su4ej8.th.png

4) Click *Cancel*

5) To edit your GRUB go to System->Boot Loader
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/6894/su5ny2.th.png *img145.imageshack.us/img145/4539/su6st6.th.png

6) Press the PrintScreen key on your keyboard and save the image you get.

Post both images here. Before you mess around with GRUB please read this article, I learnt a LOT from it.
*www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html


----------



## Ecko (Jun 27, 2008)

EDITED POST

Edited the boot screen names in GRUB*files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Dance2.gif 
Still unable to mount partitions *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Bang.gif 
Tried in patition manager but it gives warnings when I try to mount 
All Problem solved  (Also the mount case)

Thanx for your replies Nucleus *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Happy.gif


----------

